# OBS-Websocket Tally Light α [Deleted]



## HewelDesign (Feb 5, 2021)

HewelDesign submitted a new resource:

OBS-Websocket Tally Light - OBS-Websocket Tally Light



> *OBS-Websocket-Tally-Light-Alpha-1.1*
> *Features*
> 
> OBS-Websockt plugin
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## HewelDesign (Feb 25, 2021)

HewelDesign updated OBS-Websocket Tally Light α with a new update entry:

OBS-Websocket Tally Light α1.2



> Added features:
> 
> Design update
> Script and tally at the same time
> Help-button is now working



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## technikadonis (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi,
nice work in progress!
I have some suggestions:

It would be nice to get the authentication, because websocket-authentication is recomended.
having not only the stream status ("GetStreamingStatus"?), but also the recording status ("GetRecordingStatus"?)
both stati, if possible with the timecode
"Overview Page" with (iFrame based?)
optional Tally (if display hangs under/over/... a camera)
stream status
recording status
Livestream Viewer
clock(s), local time zone and remote time zone(s)


----------



## HewelDesign (Mar 7, 2021)

technikadonis said:


> Hi,
> nice work in progress!
> I have some suggestions:
> 
> ...


Hello, 

thank you for the feedback. I'll see what can be done.

-Jannik


----------



## NoUsrname (Mar 16, 2021)

Like I allready wrote, its a very good idea with much potential. Please keep developing it!
I support the suggestion of adding a live-program view, so actually the live stream. Also it would be nice if it would be possible to have a PDF-Document in the HTML-directory which can be read as script, so that also this function can be used offline.


----------



## HewelDesign (Mar 17, 2021)

NoUsrname said:


> Like I allready wrote, its a very good idea with much potential. Please keep developing it!
> I support the suggestion of adding a live-program view, so actually the live stream. Also it would be nice if it would be possible to have a PDF-Document in the HTML-directory which can be read as script, so that also this function can be used offline.


I'm on it!
Thank you for the suggestion.
-Jannik


----------



## technikadonis (Mar 22, 2021)

I found a nice font, which could be used for the clocks.
https://www.keshikan.net/fonts-e.html


----------



## datlaunchystark (Apr 7, 2021)

I really like this, but I do have a feature request.  It would be nice to add encryption support so you can still use your websockets password for better security.
Otherwise nice work :)


----------



## Highend (Apr 15, 2021)

i'm really happy with your awesome plugin, I also +1 the password/encryption setting!

And i would like to request, or at least think about it, to have the option to change the scene/source name in a custom text.
So for example I would like to give my camera operators ques and/or reminders of something coming up next.
I was trying to have a text source (what's not visible in the scene)and use that as a tally source, but it won't update the name if i change it in obs (but it keeps working even if the name is not the same any more). but when this update would be immediate, I could write texts to the camera operators.


----------



## HewelDesign (Apr 17, 2021)

Highend said:


> i'm really happy with your awesome plugin, I also +1 the password/encryption setting!
> 
> And i would like to request, or at least think about it, to have the option to change the scene/source name in a custom text.
> So for example I would like to give my camera operators ques and/or reminders of something coming up next.
> ...


Hi Highend,
thank you for your suggestion. I like to see this project in use. :D
-Jannik


----------



## technikadonis (Apr 22, 2021)

View attachment 70108View attachment 70109

Hi Highend,
nice rig. I'm suggesting the use of angled USB cables for the phones (cable downwards), mitigating the risk of breaking them by accident.


----------



## flyingjeff (Jul 1, 2021)

I would love to see the ability to have persistent settings on the Tally selection.

My use case would be a Pi Zero or Arduino mounted to the camera cold shoe that connects automatically and doesn't require user interface on bootup.

We love the interface, and it is very helpful in our production, we are just short on phones!


----------



## bigapplejay (Jan 18, 2022)

HewelDesign said:


> HewelDesign updated OBS-Websocket Tally Light α with a new update entry:
> OBS-Websocket Tally Light α1.2
> 
> Read the rest of this update entry...




Hi HewelDesign,

Is this compatible with various tally light setups?

We have an OBS system with three PTZ Optics NDI cameras and the following tally light equipment:

RaspberryPi Zero W
Blink Light
 
We have attempted to use TallyArbiter to control the lights, but it requires a Preview/Program swap in OBS Studio Mode which is very confusing. Hoping your plugin is more customizable. (We really only need the Program light to fire.)

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HewelDesign (Feb 21, 2022)

HewelDesign updated OBS-Websocket Tally Light α with a new update entry:

A NEW UPTADE for the Obs websocket tally ligtht - α1.3



> The new alpha version *α1.2* includes following changes:
> 
> 
> Graphical tweaks
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## HewelDesign (Sep 5, 2022)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

